# Sweet looking Klein



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

:eekster:


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

well that's.....different.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

At least they used a Brooks....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't get why people believe a suspention fork is "comfortable". A bike is not a cadillac. suspension just degraded cycling.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Suspension? Well, I find the stem-bar-tires-rack-saddle setup way more degrading.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

colker1 said:


> I don't get why people believe a suspention fork is "comfortable". A bike is not a cadillac. suspension just degraded cycling.


Right on bruthah!

It has some great parts, they just belong on twelve different bikes:idea:


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

This could be the beginning of a fun thread!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

indeed


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

See what happens when a Klein owner decides he's actually going to start riding his bike. 
Many trips back to the bike shop for "one more thing", but I think he finally has it just about right now. Good for him.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Ouch... my eyes! That has to be the ugliest, worst setup klein I've seen. Looks like it's a Ryan Seacrest Model Rascal....


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is another one. Was my main commuter 'till I retired last year. Now sadly it's relegated to bike trail rides with the wife.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

I've seen this one around the nets.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

5 Kleins posted, all but one sporting slicks. Its uncanny.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

All standard issue Kleins.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the last one, a burgundish red, is particularly repugnant.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

longfinkillie said:


> I've seen this one around the nets.


that bike has a lot of bar!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This is eminently appropriate:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-M...3d25f24&clk_rvr_id=233064874967#ht_874wt_1117


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This might be the only proper picture of a Klein in existence.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> This might be the only proper picture of a Klein in existence.


Great pic. He was a fast rider.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Long travel fork and those tires? Hmmmm..... Long travel fork on that bike? Hmmmm.....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's a pic in case the auction implodes from the heat that the Klein is obviously generating.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> This might be the only proper picture of a Klein in existence.


yes. A Klein as a mountain bike. what a concept.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/P1010043.jpg?t=1305686242" >


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> This might be the only proper picture of a Klein in existence.


Dunno, those tires still look slick to me...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> <img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/P1010043.jpg?t=1305686242" >


I'd ride that, if I was not so worried about endos.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Why do so many Klein owners exercise so much poor judgement and taste?

What the hell is up with the zip-tied canti brakes on that red abomination?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Best. Thread. Ever!!! Or until rumpfy posted that nice one. I can't believe I was skipping this brilliant thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

This was nice...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ouch! That reminds me of the violet Yo Eddy that was on eBay for ages.....but much worse.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

NEEDS to be here:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CUSTOM-STREET-KL...7473233?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item4cf46067d1


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The Mantra needs a longer rear shock. Wouldn't take much more to get to a 90 degree head angle. 

That thing's gotta handle like a champ.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

So happy that this was rescued...


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

This is my Fervor when I first picked it up.










Still got that saddle just in case someone wants to trade it for a Brooks


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Gotta say, this thread does keep on delivering, love it!! 

What is it with Kleiniacs???


:thumbsup:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Gotta say, this thread does keep on delivering, love it!!
> 
> What is it with Kleiniacs???
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The Mantra needs a longer rear shock. Wouldn't take much more to get to a 90 degree head angle.
> 
> That thing's gotta handle like a champ.


It's got a lift kit!


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

longfinkillie said:


> This is my Fervor when I first picked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Jere behind the bike? If so, I'll trade you a Brooks for it.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice eye! It is a Jere. If you have about 9 Brooks lying around, I might consider it


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

If I had 9 Brooks on hand, I would definitely do that trade. I have a Jere Cityscape, but Raindrops is the coolest. Nice taste.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

ish said:


> If I had 9 Brooks on hand, I would definitely do that trade. I have a Jere Cityscape, but Raindrops is the coolest. Nice taste.


Thanks! A tip of the hat to your great taste as well...Anyways, try this one on for size:drumroll:










Love the cheetah paint job. Thanks Retrobike for such interesting Kleins.:thumbsup:


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

asa572 said:


> :eekster:


That looks like one I might have seen around the Newtown area in the Inner West suburbs of Sydney, but vastly different to when I'd seen it approx 12 months ago. The Z2 forks look very familiar but the original handlebar and stem have obviously now been removed. If it's got full XT, 16" frame and a Lafayette Bikes( or something along those lines?) sticker near the bottom bracket then that would be the one I'd seen 12 months ago. Nice garbage bins too.


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

alexk said:


> That looks like one I might have seen around the Newtown area in the Inner West suburbs of Sydney, but vastly different to when I'd seen it approx 12 months ago. The Z2 forks look very familiar but the original handlebar and stem have obviously now been removed. If it's got full XT, 16" frame and a Lafayette Bikes( or something along those lines?) sticker near the bottom bracket then that would be the one I'd seen 12 months ago. Nice garbage bins too.


You mean this sticker? :thumbsup:


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

This one's.....different.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Is that a luggage rack, wings, or a canopy frame?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

colker1 said:


> yes. A Klein as a mountain bike. what a concept.


WARNING, my link contains some other shots of a damn nice Klein actually being used...no surprise, given who posted this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=353473&highlight=mountain+klein


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

asa572 said:


> You mean this sticker? :thumbsup:


Yes the sticker on the down tube, not the 'made in the usa' sticker.

Where did you see it? When I saw it at Newtown locked up I was very tempted to leave a note to see if the owner was interested in selling. Totally stuffed up now with that bloody eyesore of a stem and handlebar combination. Flaming dreadful. Cry into your beer material right there.

Still one of my favourite Klein colour schemes though. Electrifying.


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the owner used it, believe it or not, as a rack for his surfboard.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

that is so weird since the good surfing days are windy which would make it bad surfboard on a rack carrying days. :eekster:


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

Agreed. Maybe he thought he could catch the right breeze and fly down to the beach.


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

alexk said:


> Yes the sticker on the down tube, not the 'made in the usa' sticker.
> 
> Where did you see it? When I saw it at Newtown locked up I was very tempted to leave a note to see if the owner was interested in selling. Totally stuffed up now with that bloody eyesore of a stem and handlebar combination. Flaming dreadful. Cry into your beer material right there.
> 
> Still one of my favourite Klein colour schemes though. Electrifying.


Yeah the sticker that reads what you said.
I came across it for sale and was thinking of buying it but it looks to small.
I will send you a link to the ad in a pm.

Just to let those who will now think it's my bike, it isn't.
Bike is in Sydney and I live in Newcastle.
I did contact the seller to see if he had the original forks and bars but he didn't.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> that is so weird since the good surfing days are windy which would make it bad surfboard on a rack carrying days. :eekster:


you must be talking about kite surfing.  or maybe the rare off-shore day.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been watching this thread waiting for it to reach its obvious (to me anyway) conclusion, and I'm surprised to see it hasn't got there yet? I guess I'll use a couple of words to push it in the right direction:

"anatomically correct"


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sometimes a cigar is just a wolf phallus?


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

asa572 said:


> :eekster:


I bet the rider has to wear a helmet whether or not he's on the bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> I've been watching this thread waiting for it to reach its obvious (to me anyway) conclusion, and I'm surprised to see it hasn't got there yet? I guess I'll use a couple of words to push it in the right direction:
> 
> "anatomically correct"


Thanks a lot. I've been working on unremembering that for years.


----------



## ncres (May 31, 2008)

*ahhhh.....*

This one got barked at for the Kickstand..............yellow/orange linear fade


----------



## cleo (Jan 16, 2008)

*Pulled from the "Post your commuter" archive*

This was my converted Klein. I went from hard tail to soft for off road, so I put the love of my life to good use.









































But now returned to single speed glory (please disregard the poor chain tension)!


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

now that's a cockie


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

If you ever get hit by a car on that the driver is either blind or aiming.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Kleins are the PT Cruisers of the bike world.


-Schmitty-


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Kleinophiles are the







Julian Wells of the world:nono:


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

asa572 said:


> Just to let those who will now think it's my bike, it isn't.
> Bike is in Sydney and I live in Newcastle.
> I did contact the seller to see if he had the original forks and bars but he didn't.


Got a email from the owner this morning saying he got the original bars back off the shop that fitted risers.
I couldn't help myself and now it's in my shed.

Just need some forks now.


----------



## jeepfreak (May 28, 2011)

Kleins are the best ! I worked at Trek from 1990-2000 .After Trek aquired Klein I got to fly out to Washington state to ship parts back to Wi. . They had such detail to there frames & there were inspected by three employees for imperfection in the paint. After that I only bought the Klein mt. bikes . I loved that the cables ran thru the frame . I want to get another one day , i'm sorry to hear they quit making them!:madman:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

jeepfreak said:


> Kleins are the best ! I worked at Trek from 1990-2000 .After Trek aquired Klein I got to fly out to Washington state to ship parts back to Wi. . They had such detail to there frames & there were inspected by three employees for imperfection in the paint. After that I only bought the Klein mt. bikes . I loved that the cables ran thru the frame . I want to get another one day , i'm sorry to hear they quit making them!:madman:


There's still quite a few around. In the meantime make sure you check out the *official *Klein Photo Thread (which is the complete opposite of this one

I'm pretty sure there a few people that are interested in what the last days in the Chehalis factory were like, so don't be a stranger.


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

Took it out and did a few k's on it this arvo,even binned it.
Memories of how early 90's bikes handle are better in the brain than reality.
Still enjoyed it and will put plenty more k's on it..


----------



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

how about this?


----------



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

or this?


----------



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

another side. orig owner since about 97. my mom worked at klein. my commuter now.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Drifter33 said:


> another side. orig owner since about 97. my mom worked at klein. my commuter now.


awesome 
PS: poor rear derr.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Drifter33 said:


> or this?


what's w/ the cross chain?? is it a secret technique?


----------



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

I know, never big + big or small + small,
but I really never paid much attention to that
and haven't really experienced a lot of trouble
with the chain cassette or derailer. probably
8k miles on the orange bike, orig der, second cassette
and maybe 3rd chain.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> what's w/ the cross chain?? is it a secret technique?


I like to run super long chains, so it's cool.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

IIRC In his book, Ned called Big-Big the "racers secret". I guess a lot depends on who pays for your components though.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Big big (within reason) will keep your chain from dropping when things get bouncy.....


----------



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

okay, how about this question....

if you shouldn't ride big - big or small - small, 
why do they call it a 24 speed bike? shouldn't it be more like a 
18 speed with 6 verboten?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Drifter33 said:


> okay, how about this question....
> 
> if you shouldn't ride big - big or small - small,
> why do they call it a 24 speed bike? shouldn't it be more like a
> 18 speed with 6 verboten?


Did Klein call the adroit a 24 speed bike?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

colker1 said:


> Did Klein call the adroit a 24 speed bike?


Popular marketing BS - lots of companies claim 21, 24, 27 speed drivetrains, probably should include a caveat that you can only use X number.

Either Drifter33 is trolling or he doesn't know how to ride a mountain bike properly.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> Either Drifter33 is trolling or he doesn't know how to ride a mountain bike properly.


Maybe he's just confused about the proper etiquette for taking photos of your bike. 
You know, that important stuff like showing drive side, lining up tires, balancing pedal on the most obscure imported beer bottle you can get your hands on, raising your seatpost 4 to 6 inches higher than you actually ride it, removing seatbags or any other practical accessory we're all supposed to pretend we don't actually use. Putting the chain in a gear combo that makes it look like you're fast, but not so big a gear as to show you actually just ride on the road. This is tricky stuff.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

trailville said:


> Maybe he's just confused about the proper etiquette for taking photos of your bike.
> You know, that important stuff like showing drive side, lining up tires, balancing pedal on the most obscure imported beer bottle you can get your hands on, raising your seatpost 4 to 6 inches higher than you actually ride it, removing seatbags or any other practical accessory we're all supposed to pretend we don't actually use. Putting the chain in a gear combo that makes it look like you're fast, but not so big a gear as to show you actually just ride on the road. This is tricky stuff.


Huh..no.


----------



## Drifter33 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the support, and humor. I just figure it is my bike and I'll ride it any damn way I want.

Those pictures are outside of my work, at a college. Just after leaving that spot, I hit
a downhill. So.... I leave it like that to get to the big - small quickly. 

Sorry for causing such an uproar. Also, you should see what I have done my road bikes.
I'm terrified to show them, it might break the internet.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

trailville said:


> IIRC In his book, Ned called Big-Big the "racers secret". I guess a lot depends on who pays for your components though.


Yeah, he recommends it for hammering over the top of a little roller vs sitting down and soft pedaling for a second while shifting to the middle ring. Saves a few seconds and keeps your momentum high over the top. Big-big isn't really gonna wear anything faster (measurable, anyway) when just used once in a while for situations like that. It's also not the most efficient way to use your drivetrain; spin your cranks backward while in big-big and notice all the drivetrain drag.

Just don't cruise around town all day like that making all that racquet.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Let's keep 'er going.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Just popped up on the local 'Craigs. This is suhweet!


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

How bout a *motorized* Klein?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Noice!


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

*Tweaked Klein*

Tweaked Klein 69er...


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Time to bring this thread back.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

That's an awful slack chain for no brakes... Just saying...


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Needs ape hangers and a banana seat.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

Jak0zilla said:


> Needs ape hangers and a banana seat.


found one:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

doc Zox said:


> found one:


That just makes me angry.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I chuckled. Sweet looking Klein, brah!!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> That just makes me angry.


Why? It's not good for anything else.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

This came from our brothers across the pond, and it's probably the rarest of them all.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

longfinkillie said:


> This came from our brothers across the pond, and it's probably the rarest of them all.
> 
> View attachment 828733


Not sure what the best part of this is? Perhaps the use of electrical tape to convert the huffy bar and stem to a MC2 is the pinnacle of this beast?? certainly the rarest of them all, couldn't be more than one sharpie labelled Klein out there


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Thunder! Thunder! ThunderKlein Ho!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha.


----------



## thekid (Mar 13, 2006)

*Road Klein?*

What good is quality of execution, when the basic idea is so flawed?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Okay I confess my baby carrier Adept is kind of ugly, but man is so comfortable for around town duties.


----------



## procos (Jan 7, 2006)

MY 1989 Klein Pinnacle Elite with a 80mm Marzoochi fork. I still ride this bike around the neighborhood with my 8 year old just for nostalgia. I just wish I wouldn't have lost the rigid fork that came with it. Lost in back in the '90's. If anyone has one or knows where I can get one I would be very appreciative. The Marzoochi still takes air and works for a few days until the air leaks but it would be really cool to get the rigid fork and get this back to it's original state. XT components, Cooks Brothers stem that is sooo long makes me laugh and WTB hubs with Campognolia rims. If this bike could talk. Used it everyday in the summer from '91-'94 when I lived in Aspen. Also went to Moab at least a dozen times back then. All my buddy's had Trek's and Yeti's and I had the Klein. My first serious mountain bike>
















Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

i'm on a family vacation , but had to try posting from tappatalk to share this. First of all, this guy - who was quite a bit older than me - just finished riding up 6,000 vertical feet, to the top of hurricane ridge in olympic national park, in 90 degree heat - which is awesome no matter how you look at it. But his bike was better. I always thought that the klein-with-slicks thing was tossed around as a kind of tongue in cheek, disparaging put-down. But I guess it's based in truth after all. For the record, I thought it was way cooler than any of the the 3 or 4 other modern carbon road bikes making the trek.

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Top Gun?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It's almost uncanny how often Kleins have slicks. Theories? Dentist bikes?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Comedians' bikes.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> It's almost uncanny how often Kleins have slicks. Theories? Dentist bikes?


People who bought them new don't want to ride off road anymore but don't want to sell either...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

jeff said:


> Top Gun?


Paint would say so, hence the need for speed.

Slicks, get it?

Nevermind


----------

